

Screenr: Instant Screencasts for Twitter - craigbellot
http://www.screenr.com

======
pj
What does this have to do with twitter? It's really annoying to see these
types of services say now you can do this for twitter, just capitalizing on
the twitter brand.

Really, you can do this with Jing, which is more feature rich and also easier
to use. <http://www.jingproject.com>

~~~
SwellJoe
While Jing is cool, it requires an install, while screenr doesn't. Does that
matter for most folks? I dunno.

It's Java, so it might work on Linux, I dunno. I haven't tried. I don't have
the Java plugin installed, and don't consider it worth bothering with at the
moment. But, if it _did_ work on Linux, that'd be enough for me to use it
occasionally. Big projects would still make me reboot into Windows to use
Camtasia, but it would definitely take the place of Jing (since I wouldn't
have to reboot).

------
amjith
I like the fact I don't have to download and install a software to capture
screencasts. I don't care much about posting it to twitter, but it is
definitely useful.

The finished video isn't very good at displaying text, so it is really hard to
read.

------
jsares
Would be nice if it had some advanced features like follow the mouse, zoom,
etc.

------
ScottWhigham
Good marketing idea from articulate - makes it seem like it's some startup
but, in reality, it's just a way for articulate to get more people in their
funnel. I like it.

------
henning
"Got a Mac or a PC? Cool. Use Linux? Go fuck yourself!"

